# Bikeverleih in der Rhön



## Nandorin (10. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde wahrscheinlich anfang Juli in der Rhön Urlaub machen und will was mit dem Radl rumfahren. Ich werde meins mitnehmen, aber die bessere Hälfte hat keins. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Bikeverleih die zum einen E-Mountainbikes für Sie und bestenfalls ein Fatbike für mich haben 
Wir werden in der Region um Fladung herum sein. Hat da jemand einen guten Tip?


----------

